# annoying sound



## jibong (Dec 2, 2008)

anyone of you guys how to get rid of the annoying sound when we open our driver side door while the key is still in ignition. because sometimes i just want to listen to the radio/cd and i want to leave the door open. i know it serve the purpose for reminding us that we might leave the key on, but its really annoying sometimes.
in my other car, 1997 rav4 i found a thread in rav4world.com on how to disconnect the wire. just wondering if its also possible with our xtrail (2003)
thanks .


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Have a look in the DIY Section of the Australian X-Trail Forum under "disabling key-in warning chime" and you'll find the answer.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

:wtf: You can, of course, use that translucent section of door normally known as a "window". Most peeps find that by lowering said section of door, sufficient ventilation is obtained - either with the key in, or out. If you find this is insufficient, I think you will find that there are three other "windows" which can be lowered in a similar manner, and with similar effect. :asleep::jawdrop:


----------



## jibong (Dec 2, 2008)

WOW! thanks bro. thats an amazing collection there. love it. thanks again aussietrail.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Mad Hat, it's not the same listening and/or working on the car with the doors open and having this crappy beeper alarm going through your ears. It gave me the shits from the first moment I got the xtrail and it was one of the first things I have done to kill it. Am doing exactly the same thing to my wife's Tiida which got this annoying beeper too.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

my reply was, at least partially, tongue in cheek :idhitit:


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

Having checked this morning - it appears that we, in the UK, do not have this "design enhancement" :lame: and can have the music on and the drivers door open as far as we like:woowoo:. Either that or its summat else that doesnt work.:idhitit:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Not sure about that mate, as far as I know ALL xtrails came with this key-in warning chime, so if you bought your exy second-hand, the previous owner has disabled it for you or it's not working, in both cases you're a winner and don't have to worry about it


----------

